# διαφορά μεταξύ «προξενώ» και «συνεπάγομαι»



## διαφορετικός

Μου φαίνεται οι λέξεις «προξενώ» και «συνεπάγομαι» να έχουν την ίδια σημασία.

«Η καταδίκη _συνεπάγεται_ την επιβολή προστίμου.» = «Η καταδίκη _προξενεί_ την επιβολή προστίμου.»
Σωστό;

Μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει πρόταση στην οποία μόνο μία από τις δύο λέξεις ταιριάζει;


----------



## sotos

Δεν είναι 100% ταυτόσημες οι λέξεις. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το "προξενώ" (ή προκαλώ) να σημαίνει μια άμεση σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού (π.χ. ο μόλυβδος στα τρόφιμα προξενεί [καλύτερα "προκαλεί"] δηλητηρίαση). Αλλά όχι "συνεπάγεται δηλητηρίαση". "Το κρύο συνεπάγεται αύξηση της κατανάλωσης πετρελαίου", αλλά δεν το "προξενεί" άμεσα, γιατί πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει η βούληση ανθρώπων κτλ.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί κανείς να φτιάξει πρόταση στην οποία μόνο μία από τις δύο λέξεις ταιριάζει;


Πολλές προτάσεις! Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι είναι πολύ σπάνιο στην ίδια πρόταση να ταιριάζουν και τα δύο ρήματα.



διαφορετικός said:


> Μου φαίνεται οι λέξεις «προξενώ» και «συνεπάγομαι» να έχουν την ίδια σημασία.


Σε γενικές γραμμές ισχύει. Και τα δύο σημαίνουν "έχει ως αποτέλεσμα/συνέπεια", αλλά υπάρχουν ορισμένες διαφορές.

Στην πρόταση "Α συνεπάγεται Β", το Β προκύπτει λογικά και εκ των πραγμάτων από το Α. (Στα Μαθηματικά το "συνεπάγεται" συμβολίζεται με το ⇒). Π.χ. _Η αύξηση της παραγωγής συνεπάγεται τη μείωση του κόστους των προϊόντων._

Το "προξενώ" (ή το "προκαλώ") σημαίνει "είμαι ή γίνομαι η αιτία να συμβεί κάτι". Π.χ. _Ο σεισμός προξένησε ζημιές σε πολλά κτίρια. _



διαφορετικός said:


> «Η καταδίκη _συνεπάγεται_ την επιβολή προστίμου.» = «Η καταδίκη _προξενεί_ την επιβολή προστίμου.»
> Σωστό;


Το πρώτο είναι σωστό. Εναλλακτικά θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα ρήματα "επιφέρει", "επισύρει" ή ακόμα και το "σημαίνει".
Το "προξενεί" δεν ταιριάζει. Θα μπορούσες να πεις όμως "Η καταδίκη προξένησε/προκάλεσε την έντονη αντίδραση του κατηγορούμενου".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ναι, προφανώς υπάρχει διαφορά.

Συμπεραίνω ότι ...
... «Α προξενεί Β» ή «Α προκαλεί Β» σημαίνει «η ενέργεια ή η ύπαρξη του Α είναι η αιτία του αποτελέσματος Β»
... «Α συνεπάγεται Β» σημαίνει «από Α συμπεραίνω Β» (δεν πρέπει είναι ανάγκη να αναφέρεται αιτία)



sotos said:


> ο μόλυβδος στα τρόφιμα προξενεί [καλύτερα "προκαλεί"] δηλητηρίαση). Αλλά όχι "συνεπάγεται δηλητηρίαση"


Και «ο μόλυβδος στα τρόφιμα συνεπάγεται δηλητηρίαση των καταναλωτών», είναι σωστό;



sotos said:


> "Το κρύο συνεπάγεται αύξηση της κατανάλωσης πετρελαίου", αλλά δεν το "προξενεί" άμεσα


Και «Το κρύο προξενεί τάση αύξησης ...», είναι σωστό;



διαφορετικός said:


> Η καταδίκη _προξενεί_ την επιβολή προστίμου.





Perseas said:


> Το "προξενεί" δεν ταιριάζει.


Γιατί η αιτία δεν είναι η καταδίκη, αλλά ο δικαστής. Λοιπόν «Ο δικαστής προξενεί την επιβολή προστίμου.», είναι σωστό;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Συμπεραίνω ότι ...
> ... «Α προξενεί Β» ή «Α προκαλεί Β» σημαίνει «η ενέργεια ή η ύπαρξη του Α είναι η αιτία του αποτελέσματος Β»





διαφορετικός said:


> ... «Α συνεπάγεται Β» σημαίνει «από Α συμπεραίνω Β» (δεν πρέπει είναι ανάγκη να αναφέρεται αιτία)


Το Α μπορεί να είναι η αιτία (που οδηγεί σε ένα αποτέλεσμα Β), αλλά μπορεί να είναι και μία κατάσταση ή μία διαδικασία. Δηλ. στο παρακάτω παράδειγμα με τον ρόλο του γονιού, αυτός δεν αποτελεί αιτία.

Το Α_ συνεπάγεται το Β_ σημαίνει ότι το Α έχει_ ως λογική συνέπεια το Β_ ή, όπως το έγραψα πιο πάνω, το Β_ προκύπτει λογικά από το Α_.  Ως συνώνυμα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν τα «έχει ως αποτέλεσμα/συνέπεια», «ισοδυναμεί με», «σημαίνει», κάποιες φορές και το «προκαλώ».

Π.χ. «Η εφαρμογή αυτού του προγράμματος_ συνεπάγεται_ μεγάλες δαπάνες». 
«Η εφαρμογή αυτού του προγράμματος _θα προκαλέσει_ μεγάλες δαπάνες». 
«Ο ρόλος του γονιού _συνεπάγεται_ ενεργή συμμετοχή στην ζωή των παιδιών»
«Ο ρόλος του γονιού_ προκαλεί_ ενεργή συμμετοχή στην ζωή των παιδιών» 
Νομίζω ότι το "mit sich bringen" ή το "implizieren" το αποδίδουν σωστά στα γερμανικά.



διαφορετικός said:


> Γιατί η αιτία δεν είναι η καταδίκη, αλλά ο δικαστής. Λοιπόν «Ο δικαστής προξενεί την επιβολή προστίμου.», είναι σωστό;


 Πώς θα φαινόταν το "Der Richter verursacht(προκαλεί), eine Geldstrafe zu verhängen"; Δεν νομίζω ότι το "verursacht" θα ταίριαζε εδώ.  «Ο δικαστής αποφασίζει την  επιβολή προστίμου», θα έλεγα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Perseas.

Έπρεπε να γελάσω με τον εαυτό μου. Φυσικά έχεις δίκιο: ο δικαστής δεν είναι η αιτία τις επιβολής του προστίμου. Δεν υπάρχει μια μοναδική αιτία στην περίπτωση αυτή, και πιθανώς για αυτό το λόγο το «προξενώ» δεν ταιριάζει.



Perseas said:


> Το Α_ συνεπάγεται το Β_ σημαίνει ότι το Α έχει_ ως λογική συνέπεια το Β_ ή, όπως το έγραψα πιο πάνω, το Β_ προκύπτει λογικά από το Α_.


Το είχα διαβάσει, αλλά αναρωτιόμουν τι σημαίνει «λογική» συνέπεια ... (Έτσι κατέληξα στο «από Α συμπεραίνω Β».) Κατάλαβα.

Παράδειγμα:
Ο Γιάννης προσθέτει το 5 με ένα δεύτερο προσθετέος. Το άθροισμα 9 συνεπάγεται τη τιμή 4 του δεύτερου προσθετέους. Σωστό;

Επιτρέπεται επίσης να γράφεται «*Από* το άθροισμα 9 συνεπάγεται *η* τιμή 4 του δεύτερου προσθετέους.» ;


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> ...
> Ο Γιάννης προσθέτει το 5 με ένα δεύτερο προσθετέος. Το άθροισμα 9 συνεπάγεται τη τιμή 4 του δεύτερου προσθετέους.  Σωστό;
> Επιτρέπεται επίσης να γράφεται «*Από* το άθροισμα 9 συνεπάγεται *η* τιμή 4 του δεύτερου προσθετέους.» ;



Το πρώτο σωστό. Για το δεύτερο θα έλεγα "Από το άθροισμα 9 *συν*άγεται η τιμή 4 του δεύτερου προσθετέου.» 
(τα συμπεράσματα συνάγονται = worden gezogen/abgeleitet)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Άγγελε.

Το δεύτερο παράδειγμα το έχω συναγάγει από την εξής σελίδα λεξικού:
https://de.pons.com/übersetzung?l=deel&q=συνεπάγεται
«*από* αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι … ». Περιέχει λάθος αυτή η σελίδα;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Το δεύτερο παράδειγμα το έχω συναγάγει από την εξής σελίδα λεξικού:
> https://de.pons.com/übersetzung?l=deel&q=συνεπάγεται
> «*από* αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι … ». Περιέχει λάθος αυτή η σελίδα;


Το τέταρτο είναι σωστό: _αυτό δε συνεπάγεται καμία υποχρέωση_. Στα άλλα νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει το "συνάγεται". Συχνά υπάρχει σύγχυση πάντως όσον αφορά τη χρήση των δύο αυτών ρημάτων. Στη σελίδα αυτή υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο: Συνάγεται και συνεπάγεται | in.gr


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Συχνά υπάρχει σύγχυση πάντως όσον αφορά τη χρήση των δύο αυτών ρημάτων. Στη σελίδα αυτή υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο: Συνάγεται και συνεπάγεται | in.gr


Ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.


----------

